# Can anyone help me identify this trike



## gwill65074 (Aug 16, 2018)

This tricycle belonged to my father's cousin and I believe it to be from the 1930's. The badge says "One of the Badge Line", but I cannot find anything labeled Badge Tricycles on the Internet.


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 16, 2018)

Found this here:   https://www.pinterest.com/joshuangel2/bicycle/


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 16, 2018)

Scout Evans said:


> View attachment 853828
> Found this here:   https://www.pinterest.com/joshuangel2/bicycle/



This tricycle actually is in my collection. Someone must have pinned the photo from the tricyclefetish site. This one is badged as a Toledo model which was part of American National.

I think the OP's trike should be Badger instead of Badge. Here's another Badger trike thread on the CABE that has a link to information for that Garton Toy Co. model: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-information-badger-tricycle.115667/ The head badge appears to be the same although an obviously earlier model.

Dave


----------



## gwill65074 (Aug 17, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> This tricycle actually is in my collection. Someone must have pinned the photo from the tricyclefetish site. This one is badged as a Toledo model which was part of American National.
> 
> I think the OP's trike should be Badger instead of Badge. Here's another Badger trike thread on the CABE that has a link to information for that Garton Toy Co. model: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-information-badger-tricycle.115667/ The head badge appears to be the same although an obviously earlier model.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for helping Dave. Can you direct me to where I can get replacement tires and a seat for it. The seat has holes in the back for a bag to attach to it also. I'm also curious as to whether or not I should have it restored or leave it as is. Other than being old, the paint is in very good condition, only the nickel plating looks old.


----------



## Casper (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm a buyer for your old seat, when you are ready to sell it !! Thanks !!


----------



## gwill65074 (Aug 17, 2018)

Casper said:


> I'm a buyer for your old seat, when you are ready to sell it !! Thanks !!



I guess I wasn't clear about the seat, I would plan to have it recovered.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Other than get a tire for the front I would do nothing to this trike--cool just like it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 17, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Other than get a tire for the front I would do nothing to this trike--cool just like it is. V/r Shawn




I'm thinking the same thing. Really, for the tricycle's age, the seat cover is in pretty decent shape from what I can see. I probably would clean paint off of parts that obviously are plated underneath like the head collar and pedal ends. The plated seat springs and chassis would probably clean up brighter, too.

I know there's a couple members of the Wheelmen antique highwheel bicycle site who have the tools, rubber, and know how to replace older style rubber tires held on with a center twisted wire. Here's a link to their site if you'd care to join it and contact them. - https://www.thewheelmen.org/

Dave


----------



## gwill65074 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you Dave.


----------

